# B15 Underglow



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

I want to get an underglow kit for my 2005 1.8S Sentra. But I'm still debating on which company to get the underglow kit from... Is Street Glow or Neon Egde better..? Or is there another company thats better than both of those companies. Please lend me your help!! 

One more thing... Would it be difficult to install one yourself...? I dont have any experience in electrical stuff on cars, im to worried about messing up my car while trying to install it.. Or would it be better to find somewhere to install it for me. From a 1-10 scale how hard would it be to install myself.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

About a 2 on the install just make sure not to get the multicolor or anything. Find a LED kit. It might have the multicolor option but leave it off because it sucks and mount the tubes where you can't see them. I personally like Streetglow and they have nice warranties


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*StreetGlow!*

Definitely StreetGlow for me


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Really..? Its not that hard to install one. Well thats a relief. haha. 
What color do you think would go best for a black car...? I'm thinkin blue (personally).


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

AsianJKim said:


> What color do you think would go best for a black car...? I'm thinkin blue (personally).


Yup blue looks good but everyones got that color setup already...

Id love to see a black car with bluis white underglows. They're the best i've seen  the bluish white almost complements any car color


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, but blue is illegal in Iowa, with red, white and yellow.. I kind of dont want to get green, since it will look to much like Fast and Furious civics...hahaha. But Im thinkin about just getting blue but not many people at all in iowa have underglows so mine will be one of the few that have underglows that is blue on black....hopefully it wont affect my insurance if i get pulled over with it on.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

AsianJKim said:


> Yeah, but blue is illegal in Iowa, with red, white and yellow.. I kind of dont want to get green, since it will look to much like Fast and Furious civics...hahaha. But Im thinkin about just getting blue but not many people at all in iowa have underglows so mine will be one of the few that have underglows that is blue on black....hopefully it wont affect my insurance if i get pulled over with it on.


it shouldnt affect your insurance it will not be a traffic ticket but just a fix it ticket that wont affect your driving record at all.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I cant stress how hard these damned things are to install and if installed in the wrong place, they will crack. sadley, if you install them in a safer place, you lose light. i highly reccomend leds. my buddy kris makes them himself. if you are interested i can get you some pics and ask him if hed make them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

you will find many people here that will say under glow is stupid. but once they see it they like it. to make it look really good imo hide the tubes as much as possible! you dont want to see the tubes AT ALL. then it just looks like it is glowing (hence street GLOW) and dont go to crazy with it, like dont put lights every were. like said before look for an LED kit because unlike the neon kits (hallow glass tubes that can break easy) the LED's are a solid piece of plastic with the led's installed and they are lighter (i would think they are i dont know though) but i do think that new thing where the light moves with the rpms :thumbup:


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Haha...Well id have to look under my car to see where to put them... Do you think i should get it installed by bestbuy or ultimate electronics or just do it myself..? What would be the pros and cons of doing it myself or getting it installed professionally?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

never let best buy do anything to your car..........ever. when you do it your self, even though it may be hard at first, you will figure it out and you will know care was put into the installation. when best buy does it, they put it in.............if they mess up they find a half assed way around the mess up or they charge you for it by adding in extra parts that "were required" my friend had a new HU installed by best buy (he didnt know anything about it hell he wanted a sub box just to have it in his trunk............... :thumbdwn: ) and it allways messes up like water got in it and guess what? it was raning the day they installed it.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah, their pretty bad about those kind of things... I'm probably going to do it myself. Which will be a fun and full of bad language experience. haha. Thanks for all your guys' help!  



Jason :cheers:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

few words of advise while working around electrionics for your first/second times.......
-dont let mr. danials talk you into a drink half way through
-if the power fails dont continue with candles and flash lights
-never mix up the negative and positive and place them on the wrong poles (almost set my car on fire)
-last, if you do make one of these blupers....never make all of them in the same night. 

good luck with your install! :thumbup:


----------

